# German Germanovich Galynin (1922 - 1966)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A Soviet Russian composer, who was studying under Dmitri Shostakovich and was accused of 'formalism' as Shostakovich was in 1948. His whole life he suffered because of schizophrenia.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Love his music! It's so nutty! (not even relation to his actual illness) It's just really quirky and amusing and fun-filled.


----------



## stejo (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this!
Very interesting music similar to Shostakovich.


----------

